# Free tanks and soilmaster



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

SWOAPE Members-

Just wanted to let everyone know I'm moving next month, within the columbus area, but I'm taking it as a chance to cut back on the equipment I'm not currently using.

I am offering the following for free to anyone willing to pick them up or possibly meet in Columbus to pick up:
1 - 20gallon Tall tank - oak trim
2 - 10gallon Tank - black trim
1/2bag of SoilMaster Select Charcoal substrate. 

PM me for more details.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

The two 10gallon tanks are still available


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

PM sent


----------

